# DCC Headlamp Question



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Let's say I have two SW-7's, one Cow with two headlamps, (one on each end of unit) and one Calf, (with only one headlamp on what would be the "front" of the unit) both are powered units and I use them as my yard switchers. I go through the normal set up procedures with DCC, setting up the Cow as lead unit, and start to work them. Let's say the Cow is on the left as I look at them. If I move them to the left, I "assume" the headlamp on the far left end would come on as they travel that way. But if I stop and then start to move to the right, will the headlamp on the right end of the Cow come on or the far right end of the Calf come on? If this is not what typically happens, can it be set up that way or am I trying to hard?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Confusing question...well...if I understand it right....
Normally,headlamps are set "directional" right out of the box so that they'll match engine direction automatically.Then you can re-configure the decoder so that they are always "on" (non-directional) or never come "on" if you wish so.And when you couple two locos together,they'll both do as they were programmed to do,independently of the other's configuration.

Then,if I get your question,you'd like to have your locos alternately turn their headlamp "on" to match the direction they're going (leader "on",follower "off")...it can be done too.It is called "consisting",meaning your locos are set to run together on a common adress.When "consisting" is set (providing decoders allow it),both locos will run as "one" on the consist adress and still run as per their individual settings on their own adress when used alone.

Carefully read your decoder's instructions as consisting may be a little tricky.Decoder Pro makes this much easier.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jake and the info. I'm probably a year or so away from going DCC but just doing my research trying to learn what I can. I will put your reply in my note book


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Research is the best thing to do first I ended up going with NCE for my command station but i use Digixtrax for my decoders cuse they have features i want so its best to do your homework before you invest the time and money! Good luck!


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok I want to add another question to this thread!!! When I have two locos consisted together why do both headlights work on both locos IE going forward both front headlights are on and visa-versa. What do I have to do to make it work the right way.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Good point Brit and I love to read! Research is what lead me to this my OP. And food question WC!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

wc3026 said:


> Ok I want to add another question to this thread!!! When I have two locos consisted together why do both headlights work on both locos IE going forward both front headlights are on and visa-versa. What do I have to do to make it work the right way.


This is normal if you consist them using the "consist" function on your controller.What happens then is that the controller sends duplicate signals to both locos using a single throttle knob.

What you want can be achieved two ways.The easy one is to cancel tail lamp operation on one and headlamp on the other then always consist them in the same order.But then both locos would have a non working lamp when used alone.

The real way is to use the "consist" feature of the decoders.This allows to keep your locos set normally for solo operation then have them respond to a common third adress (consist adress) with different settings (CV's 19 to 24).It is a little more complex to set up though,Decoder Pro makes it much easier,providing the decoders have this feature.


----------

